# Penny stocks



## bettrave (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

Do you have a website to follow or have informations about penny stocks?
I would prefer TSX and TSXV.

Thanks!


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

You could try your luck here http://cowboyscasino.ca/ Same process, same result.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pennys stocks in my eyes is not investing but gambling.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Since penny stocks aren’t traded on the TSX, and you don’t realize that, perhaps you need to do a little more research.


----------



## Vicjai (May 15, 2015)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Pennys stocks in my eyes is not investing but gambling.


Well said @newfoundlander61. I authored a book called "Wall Street Kitchen - The Recipe Behind a Housewife's 1000% Stock Return" that specifically outlines my experiences with penny stocks.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Just a Guy said:


> Since penny stocks aren’t traded on the TSX, and you don’t realize that, perhaps you need to do a little more research.


Is that correct?
Lots of TMX stocks trade under $1. Eldorado Gold, Obsidian, Sherritt, etc. -- not exactly pump-and-dump stocks. 
This Vancouver law firm says there is no minimum trading price on the TMX:
http://venturelawcorp.com/master-chart-of-the-listing-requirements-of-the-nyse-nyse-mkt-nasdaq-tsx-tsx-venture-exchange-aequitas-neo-and-cse/
But I am no expert. I am just curious about the rules.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I suspect the "TMX" is a typo where you mean TSX for Eldorato Gold. I can also think of PenGrowth Energy Corp, RNC Minerals, Prometic Life Sciences Inc. and Amerigo Resources. Africa Oil has gone as low as $1.07 to put it close.

The SEC apparently has modified their definition of penny stock from "$1 and under" to "$5 and under" ... so the definition one is using will affect it as well.
https://www.investopedia.com/terms/p/pennystock.asp


Cheers


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Eclectic12 said:


> I suspect the "TMX" is a typo where you mean TSX for Eldorato Gold. I can also think of PenGrowth Energy Corp, RNC Minerals, Prometic Life Sciences Inc. and Amerigo Resources.


Yes, feeble typing. TSX it is


----------

